# Drip Tips for Marzuq



## Rob Fisher (2/6/15)

@Marzuq they have made some drip tips for you!




http://www.driptipdesignz.com/m-carl-15-16-tall-r381/

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Marzuq (2/6/15)

Thanks @Rob Fisher thats awesome.
I want


----------

